# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Texas pickin' park

## David Newton

Lets Jam!
Texas Pickin Park
Fayettevilles Courthouse Square
Free ~ Free ~ Free ~ Free
www.texaspickinpark.com
2008
Jam Schedule
March 14 Friday beginning at 6:00 p.m.
Custom guitar to be given away on April 19th
April 18-19-20 Bluegrass Festival & Grand Jam
Then. . .
Monthly on the Second Saturday
1:00 ~ 6:00 p.m.
Stay as late as you like
May 10 ~ June 14 ~ July 12 ~ Aug 9 ~ Sept 13 ~ Oct 11 ~ Nov 8
Dec ~ No jam scheduled
Pickin in the park. Its a tradition in many parts of rural America. Musicians come from near and far to
meet and play together in informal jam sessions.
The Texas Pickin Park is open daily April through November. So come on over and pick any old time.
Acoustic instruments only. Family-friendly. Alcohol and drug-free.
Those who come to listen are invited to bring their lawn chairs and wander from group to group listening to
the offerings of traditional, bluegrass, and gospel music.
Lets Jam!
Texas Pickin Park
Fayettevilles Courthouse Square
(979) 378-2753 or info@texaspickinpark.com
www.texaspickinpark.com

----------


## Joe Dodson

Dang. I really can't wait to get out there one of these days. It's what, about 90 minutes from Houston? 

How is the level of picking out there?

----------


## Windflite

Hey Dave -- Set your brother Tom up with a mando (or guitar) and drag him to the jam as well! #Tell him I said so! #

(Geneological reference....your brothers wife and my wife are sisters. #Love to meet you someday and I sure hope to heck I got the right Dave Newton!) #

----------


## David Newton

JoeD
There's a lot there who are better than me, but that's not saying much! Here's your chance to show up and be the best picker there. Plenty good jams.

Andy
If you heard that I won the lottery, no, I don't think we are related!

----------


## Windflite



----------


## Joe Dodson

> There's a lot there who are better than me, but that's not saying much! Here's your chance to show up and be the best picker there. Plenty good jams.


Au contraire Dave. I'm just hoping not to be the worst. I'll certainly make it out one of these days.

----------


## Mattman

Question, how far is Fayetville from Killeen?

----------


## Hallmark498

Count me in!

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Question, how far is Fayetville from Killeen?


According to mapquest it is 135 miles. I live just outside of Belton so I am about the same distance.

----------


## David Newton

I've been posting Texas Pickin' Park info since I went back in October. My son and I enjoyed it, and I played in 3 different jams with different styles. That night there was no hard blugrass, more like slowgrass. Great fun, never-the-less. Best of all, the folks treat you like a local. 

Hang on in the future. It is a rapidly changing event/venue, and so far everything has been free, mainly because of the local support. Check out their website, lots there.

Fayetteville is almost equidistant from Houston, San Antonio, and Austin. That should insure well populated events. In Texas, the problem with most bluegrass events is the small number of folks ready to jam.

----------


## Hallmark498

Hey Dave,

Do you know what day/days the bands will be performing and the times they might hit the stage? Didnt find any specifics on the website.

Thanks,

David Hallmark

----------


## David Newton

No, but there is questions thingy, you can ask.

----------


## Hallmark498

I just spoke with Gary of the Blue-River Band. He said they were playing Fri & Sat. Thats good enough for me.

----------


## Dragonlady

Hey, I just put the Texas Pickin' Park in the search engine and found this forum. # Pretty fantastic! # That tells me that the word is getting around. # Someone asked about the band schedule. . . . we'll post the Festival Schedule on the website sometime within the next couple of weeks. #We've been waiting for confirmation on one more headliner band. #We've got a great lineup and the Festival is FREE. #Thanks for helping to spread the word and for helping to make this 1st Annual Bluegrass Music Festival & Grand Jam a huge success. #Check it out at www.texaspickinpark.com

Hey, Dave. . . I see by your website that you make instruments. #Have you thought about having #Vendor Booth Space for your handcrafted instruments? #Booth space is only $50. for the 3-day weekend. #The booth space is really cheap. . . but the Festival will be absolutely first class!

I hope to see you all before the Festival at the March 14th Jam. . . starting at 6:00 p.m.

----------


## GRW3

With serious acoustic music events relatively rare in Texas, why was the Fayetville event scheduled for the same weekend as Old Settlers?

----------


## Dragonlady

Unfortunately, it's hard to find a weekend when nothing is going on. #The Burton Cotton Gin Festival is also on the same weekend. The season for the Texas Pickin' Park is April through November and we wanted to have a Festival to kick the season off. Fayetteville has thousands of people on the first weekend in April for the Round Top/Warrenton Antiques Fair. There's several thousand in town the second weekend for the MS 150 Bike Ride. #So, we were stuck with the 3rd weekend. The end of March wouldn't work either, for a number of reasons. Next year the MS 150 will go back to the 3rd weekend and we'll be able to have the 2nd weekend. . . then we won't be competing with the Old Settlers weekend or the Cotton Gin Festival. #We can't schedule something in Fayetteville when there's something else going on because we need all of the accommodations. #
I agree. #I hate to have it on the same weekend as Old Settlers, but we didn't really have a choice.
The Fayetteville Festival is new, exciting, and FREE. #There's a great band lineup. # I hope you'll be able to join us for at least a portion of the time.
Thanks for your post.

----------


## The Old Sarge

> I just spoke with Gary of the Blue-River Band. He said they were playing Fri & Sat. Thats good enough for me.


Just heard Blue River at Hunter's Place in Wylie and they were sounding good. The CD they just released is certainly worth having for the original songs on it. And they will be playing at the Argyle Festival on March 8.

----------


## Hallmark498

Hey I was there!

That place is to cool. I've jammed with Gary and Mike quiet a bit, but that was my first time to hear the band. They are sounding great.

----------


## Hallmark498

> With serious acoustic music events relatively rare in Texas, why was the Fayetville event scheduled for the same weekend as Old Settlers?


Old Settlers seems to be geared for listeners, Fayetville towards players.

----------


## David Newton

I'll agree with Hallmark that Fayetteville is for pickers (and to bump this to the top) the open square with plenty trees and acoustic only makes it ideal for many jams going at once. The festival is coming up April 18, 19, 20. I think it should be a great event. Also there will be a buy-sell-trade area, so if any builders are listening, bring a few boxes and see what's what. I'd love to meet and greet any other builders. Oh, yeah, customers too!

----------


## Hallmark498

I can't wait!

----------


## Stanley Cox

I am still looking for Fayetteville on the map. It sounds as though ya'll are having a lot of fun. Dave in Tejas come on up to Argyle next week end.

Stanley

----------


## David Newton

Jam Alert!
Where: Texas Pickin' Park
When:  Friday, March 14
from 6:00 pm until fingers are too sore to continue.

It's the first "organized" jam of the year, a warm-up for the 2008 season of every-day jammin' in the Texas Pickin' Park. 

There's a good chance that Kristin Finan from the Houston Chronicle will be on the scene shooting video during the March 14 jam. Banjo players, comb your hair.

----------


## David Newton

Here's the latest schedule, I think they've added instrument workshops:

http://www.texaspickinpark.com/Texas%2....ule.pdf

Hope to see you all there.

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

I will be there as of last night I'm not going to old settlers. 

So where is the mando cafe jam?

Do they have instrument dealers and or vendors there?

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

I will be there as of last night I'm not going to old settlers. 

So where is the mando cafe jam?

Do they have instrument dealers and or vendors there?

And who's the headline band?

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

Nevermind I read all the thread. I know all but one of the bands. I will wear my butch band if you see it stop me and let's jam.

----------


## Tom Mullen

There we go!!! Right thread this time. Thanks for all the info, gang, so it does not have to be re-posted.
Hmmmm.....486 miles, 8 hours each way.....maybe. I saw Dave state that there are no hard core jams, only slow jams. Does anyone else have info to the contrary, as I am looking for hardcore only.....bluegrass, that is.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> ... I saw Dave state that there are no hard core jams, only slow jams. Does anyone else have info to the contrary, as I am looking for hardcore only.....bluegrass, that is.


That is not what Dave said. He said,
_I went back in October. My son and I enjoyed it, and I played in 3 different jams with different styles. That night there was no hard blugrass, more like slowgrass._ 

This coming weekend (April 18-20)is the festival and I would speculate that there will be many more jams of differing levels present.

----------


## Chiledog

I'm in! #Just got a campsite reserved in Warrenton, and bringing a few friends as well.

Daniel, just exactly what is a "butch band"? #I am looking forward to meeting you folks. #I doubt I will be able to hang pickin' wise, but I'm sure going to try!

Is there a "secret mando cafe handshake" or something... #  # Just kidding, Seriously though, how do you folks meet each other when you don't know who you are looking for?

Todd

----------


## Hallmark498

> There we go!!! Right thread this time. Thanks for all the info, gang, so it does not have to be re-posted.
> Hmmmm.....486 miles, 8 hours each way.....maybe. I saw Dave state that there are no hard core jams, only slow jams. Does anyone else have info to the contrary, as I am looking for hardcore only.....bluegrass, that is.


I know some guys that will be there. They are as hardcore as it gets.

----------


## Chiledog

too cool..bump!

----------


## mandocaster

I will be going up for the day on Saturday. It sounds like a lot of fun.

Even though I play a lot (Celtic and worship bands) I have been out of the bluegrass scene for many years (decades). I would love to hook up with any cafe folk.

----------


## Hallmark498

> I will be going up for the day on Saturday. #It sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> Even though I play a lot (Celtic and worship bands) I have been out of the bluegrass scene for many years (decades). #I would love to hook up with any cafe folk.


I'll be there Fri and Sat.

Will be playing mando or guitar

David

----------


## TxRhino

As you can all see... I am new to this site (and the Mandolin I might add). One thing is clear however, in order to improve... we must play with others. This brings me to my problem. Where do I find other like minded individuals to play with on a regular basis. That in mind I am posting here in hope of finding others in the Rio Grand Valley of Texas that have an interest in Acoustic Music. I play a fair guitar (flat picking and rhythm) and have a woking knowlege of Dobro, Mandolin, and Banjo. Admittedly, the Mando has become my new passion, hence my showing up here. 

Any Warm Bodies in Deep South Texas who share a similar interest or desire to Jam... Please feel free to contact me.

*Keep the Faith*

Michael

----------


## mandocaster

My name is Mitch, I'm 51, dark hair gray beard.

I play a brown Givens A3

Please say hi if you see me.

----------


## Joe Dodson

I'm hoping to make it Saturday in time for the 11 a.m. Saturday mandolin workshop if anyone wants to say hello. I'm 39, have brown hair and goatee, wear nerdy-lookin' glasses, and will be pickin on a Collings MT. 

If I can find it, I'll wear my "Black Hairy Possum" cap, for easy identification. Although I'm guessing you'll be able to pick me out based on that description.

----------


## mandocaster

I just got back...

I had a great time. I got to meet a whole bunch of folks (whose names I can't remember) and ran into a few old aquaintences like Chris Hirsch from Lonestar. I ran into a lady that actually knew Bob Givens (she noticed my mandolin) and told me some interesting stuff about him.

The good news - I was able to hold my own for the most part. My mando was easily the loudest one there, at least the way I play it. I kept up with the advanced players when we jammed on a long string of songs in B (that I think were intended to frighten off the newbies). I got a lot of positive comments and requests for mandolin lessons. I was getting a big head. Until...

The bad news. I couldn't play New Camptown Races worth beans, though I remembered the chords. Bugle Call Rag was a bugle call yuck. 

I am excited about getting back in the bluegreass scene.

The money's going to start rolling in!

----------


## GRW3

After some deliberation I decided to go to Fayetteville instead of Old Settlers. Better to play than listen. Well, what I did not count on was getting a bad cold. It peaked Friday night but I'm still feeling here on Sunday.

Sounds like a good event, sorry I missed it.

----------


## David Newton

Did I miss everyone? I met a nice lady with a mando case and a cafe sticker, but she was the only one I could identify. I was there early Sat. for the swap and sell tent, had a guitar and a mando, and handed out a few flyers. That was over at noon and then the jamming started.

I met a woman named Sue playing an open back banjo who tried to teach me "The Crow" who was also playing with Cowboy Bob (I think)on Resonator. We began jamming and gathered two fiddles, two other guitars, then a mandolin, then a sax! We jammed hard and fast for at least an hour and a half. The best jam was "Soldier's Joy" that we did for maybe 20 minutes. That sounds wierd, but everyone was in a groove and didn't want to quit. We were leaning into each other and singing harmonies that may not have been perfect, but made up in spirit. Absolutely the best bluegrass jam that I've participated in, in years.

I was worn out after that and hardly played any more that day, just sat and listened and talked. Thank you Texas Pickin' Park!

----------


## mandocaster

I didn't get there until almost 5 in the afternoon, so I missed a lot of the early jam action

----------


## Joe Dodson

I was there for a couple hours Saturday. Went to the mandolin workshop, jammed with the group under the tent for an hour or so, had lunch, and then jammed under a tree with a few friends until about 3 p.m.

It was yet another demonstration for me that I need to get out of my comfort zone more, increase my speed, and spend more time learning to improvise on tunes I've never played before. I know a good number of fiddle tunes, but I've never committed myself to getting them into the 200+ bpm range, and can't yet do a tolerable break to songs on the fly. I'm going to have to both skills under control there if I'm going to be able to step out like I'd like to.

----------


## Chiledog

I was there from about 11:30 to 5:30 Saturday, and had an awesome time listening to all the pickers. #It was my first Bluegrass event, and I promise it won't be my last. #I thought there would be more mando players there, but it was all good.
 #I took my guitar but chickened out on really getting involved. #I need to get an Intellitouch tuner, and a capo before the next event I attend.

 #I don't know who the mando player was that I talked to briefly about his tuner, but I sure did enjoy watching him play!

 #I do have some pics if I could just figure out a way to share them easily. #I have them up on the Kodak website, but I think I have to send you an invite to see the pics. #

 #If anybody has a suggestion on how to do this I would love to make the pics available for anybody interested.

Peace,
Todd

----------


## Hallmark498

My wife and I had a great time! I got to meet alot of really great pickers/singers. Did any of you meet the guy in the overalls? I think his name was Scott. That guy had a set of pipes, his voice could be heard from the other side of the square. Im now working on projecting vocals.

----------


## David Newton

Was Scott the tall fellow with a gray beard, playing a 57 J-45? Great voice, we did "Banks of the Ohio" together.

----------


## Hallmark498

Naw, the guy I was thinking of has a sunburst d-28.

Hey chiledog, post some pics. Were you in the mando workshop sat?

----------


## GRW3

I talked to some more attendees tonite at the local jam. Rave reviews, can't wait until next year... etc.,etc., Mucho kudos to the organizers. 

Still not in game shape myself, sang one song and thought I was going to cough up a lung. Sooo I concentrated on my mando rhythm and practiced laying in lead lines over the chording.

Now despite what you might think, we do not have to have an accordion in our groups in San Antonio... As long as we stay north of Highway 90

----------


## Chiledog

Ok, let's see if I get this right!








Ok, only 3 pictures at a time...yikes!

Enjoy,
Todd

----------


## Chiledog

Ok, folk the board has "flood control" so 3 pics at a time, and then having to wait 30 seconds to repost, if you want to see more pics, PM me, with your Email address and I will send you a link to the Kodak site.

Thanks,
Todd

----------


## Sheryl

Hi! George sent me this link and as a VERY beginner mando player I signed up. Wow, so much to say... For Dave in Tejas who posted,




> I met a woman named Sue playing an open back banjo who tried to teach me "The Crow" who was also playing with Cowboy Bob (I think)on Resonator. We began jamming and gathered two fiddles, two other guitars, then a mandolin, then a sax! We jammed hard and fast for at least an hour and a half. The best jam was "Soldier's Joy" that we did for maybe 20 minutes. That sounds wierd, but everyone was in a groove and didn't want to quit. We were leaning into each other and singing harmonies that may not have been perfect, but made up in spirit. Absolutely the best bluegrass jam that I've participated in, in years.


I was the first fiddler to "gather" with the guitar and bass player. Everything you said is right on. We didn't want to leave as that was the best jam of the day! But I've been waiting a long time to hear Blue Creek and I'm glad we did. 

Chiledog - the jam in those pics was really good too. You can't see me because I'm behind the bass head talking to the guy in the HCAMP t-shirt. 

From what I've heard of each, Fayetteville was hands down the best deal over Old Settler's. This was an awesome festival because jamming was the focus but there were concerts too. The vendors were also great - who knew I'd be buying horse equipment at a blugrass festival. I'd pick Fayetteville over any other festival and next year we'll be staying for Sunday. Being a 3+ hour drive, we'll have to think about the monthly jams though.

----------


## Chiledog

Sheryl, #I have more photo's it's just too time consuming to post them, PM me your Email address, and I will gladly send you a link to all the photo's I took that weekend. #Are you the lady with the glasses? #If you are, I sure did enjoy watching you play! #You were awesome! #I have some pics of the duet you did with the young fiddle player that came out really well. #

Anybody else want to see the pics please just PM and I will gladly send you the link! #One thing though I am headed to Austin here in about 30 minutes or so, and I will not be back until Sunday afternoon! #So, if I miss you be patient, I will check back Sunday afternoon.

Peace All!
Todd

----------


## David Newton

It's too bad, I haven't seen one photo of the jam I was in, I'm afraid I'll lose the memory. Maybe Dorothy got some, and will be on the website.

----------


## The Old Sarge

Gary Penny (Blue River Band) told me I had to make reservations for next year. He said it was a great experience.

----------


## Sheryl

> It's too bad, I haven't seen one photo of the jam I was in, I'm afraid I'll lose the memory. Maybe Dorothy got some, and will be on the website.


I saw a lady taking pictures of that jam with a fancy looking camera... maybe that was her. I haven't checked the web site yet.

----------


## David Newton

Sheryl, that was you across from me on the fiddle when we did Soldier's Joy, then the double fiddles at the end? Just lovely!

----------


## GRW3

Todd,

The pictures are great. Makes me even sadder that I didn't get to go. Looking forward to next year already.

BTW, Sheryl is in one of the Todd's pictures playin double fiddle with the lady with glasses

----------


## mandocaster

The lady singer in black in the first 2 of Todd's pictures is Vanette Thompson. She is a great singer. We have been playing together recently.

----------


## Chiledog

Hey folks, just got in from Austin, glad to see this thread still alive! #I still want to know who this is...



Come on, I know your out there! 

 #I am no where near qualified to say who can pick and who can't, but, I can tell you when I hear something that "moves" me. #This feller could pick. #To use drummer a drummer term, "he was good in the pocket" when he played rhythm. #He also had a solid chord vocabulary, and had it down.
 #I did get to hear him take a solo, and it sounded great! #Great composition, on the fly, that had good "movement". #Yep, I liked watching this guy pick...for what it's worth. # 

 #Anyway, Scott is the name of the fellow in the overalls that played guitar. (The dude with the pipes) #I was sitting about 15 feet away from him at one point, and I could hear him and the other guitar player that group, talking in between songs.

 #I am glad I could share with you folks. #Ya'll seem like a friendly bunch. #Now that I have heard it, I know I can at least sit in on the slow jams, with no problem, as long as I can see another guitar player! #LOL, I am still learning, and it's fun. #I want to do this some more!

Blessings All,
Todd

----------


## Hallmark498

Check out youtube.com
Texas pickin park.

----------


## mandocaster

His first name is Adam, and I enjoyed his playing as well.

----------


## Sheryl

Thanks George. Yeah, that double fiddle pic is a good one to tell us apart. I'm also sitting in one of the group pics. 

Dave, yes she came up at the end of Soldier's Joy which I think is part of why we played it some more. Twin fiddles are fun when you work off each other like we did. Is there a picture of you?

Thanks for the pics Todd!!

----------


## Sheryl

Speaking of the youtube videos, how late did the pickin go Saturday night? We're staying overnight next year!

----------


## Dale Rychlik

Hey Dave, I'm the guy who was playing the mando and walking around Saturday morning during the swap meet. Actually stopped in front of your table and we played a few songs together. I had a great Time all weekend. I Jammed till midnight on friday night and about 1:30 saturday night. I also talked to Scott(in the overalls) Sunday Morning and he said after I left they continued till 5 Sun morning...

Dale

----------


## David Newton

Hi Dale.
Yes, I enjoyed playing with you, thank you for that. Did you sell the mando?
Hi Sheryl.
I haven't seen me yet, or a picture of our jam, but I'm pretty sure I was there and the jam was real.

----------


## Dale Rychlik

No ... I don't think anyone sold anything that day...

----------


## Hallmark498

> Speaking of the youtube videos, how late did the pickin go Saturday night? #We're staying overnight next year!


Scott and I ended our last song at 5:00am. My goal is make it to sun up. (Fire on the strings anyone?)

----------


## Dale Rychlik

I'm there

----------


## Sheryl

Sun up it is! #

Dave, I checked out your web site and ended up on Youtube. #There you were in a pretty cool video.

Everyone keep watching www.texaspickinpark.com for pics. #They say "We'll be posting pictures as soon as we catch our breath. "

----------


## Chiledog

Sheryl, you are very welcome! #Now that I know who you are, I will introduce myself the next time.

My next question is, since this happens once a month through November, how many people show up for the "regular" weekends? #As we mentioned previously in this thread, gas ain't cheap. 260 miles round trip in a 3/4 ton pick up...well you get the picture!

Todd

----------


## David Newton

Just a heads-up, talked to Dorothy, and pics of the festival should be up in a few days. Like it says "check back often"

----------


## Chiledog

Cool, I was beginning to wonder! Thanks for the heads up.

Todd

----------


## Chiledog

I got an Email from Hal and Dorothy, the pics are up at thier Flicker site. #No link on the home page yet. #In case you are not on the mailing list, here is the link

http://www.flickr.com/photos/14393795@N08/

----------


## David Newton

Thanks Chile.
It appears, for all practical purposes, that I was not at that festival!

----------


## Chiledog

I was disappointed to. #Not because I wasn't in them, I just thought they would have done a better job. #I saw 2 photo bugs with some serious equipment with them. #I thought the results would have been better as well.

There is always next year!  

Todd

----------


## Dragonlady

Hi, Chil_dog--

Thanks for your interest in pix of the Festival. I wish we had more and could upload them faster. Your comments about picture quality are well taken, it's one of the things we discovered in the post mortem review of this first Festival. Unfortunately, our one photographer couldn't be everywhere at once, so some folks may not have been photographed. Poor planning on my part, I'm afraid. I am hoping that there are still some good shots in the hands of jammers and other participants in the weekend's events that they would like to share. I'll gladly post links on the TPP website or download images to put up on our Flickr site. If you would like to share the pictures you have, please Email me at hstall@yahoo.com and we'll figure out the best way to do the trick. Feel free to pass that message along to whomever you know that might be interested. Glad you enjoyed the jamming. That's what it's all about. Let's keep on pickin'. -hal (and Dorothy aka Dragonlady)

----------


## Chiledog

Dragonlady,
 #An Email and an invite to view my photos, are at the Email address above.

Todd

----------


## Dragonlady

Hey Chili. . . . Wow! your photos are fantastic. . . and they are now posted on our website at www.texaspickinpark.com  Check 'em out.
DS :-o)

----------


## Chiledog

Hey Dorothy,
 #Glad you enjoyed them. #After I got them posted on the net, I wanted to get in touch with ya'll and see if you wanted to use them, I just could not figure out how to get in touch. #Hopefully I will get up that way again before the season ends, if not I am really looking forward to next year.

Blessings Always,
Todd

----------


## Dragonlady

Chilidog,
Yeah, hope to see ya' on the square one of these days! We're still posting pictues. . . so check 'em out. A very well-known "hot" band has offered to do a concert in Fayetteville as a fund raiser some time over the next few months for next year's festival. That would be cool. . . and we'd probably make it a full day of jammin' to go along with a concert. Maybe that would make it worth the trip for you.
Dorothy

----------


## GRW3

Anybody headed to the Pickin Park for this weekend (June 14th)?

----------


## Chiledog

Dorothy,
 #Heck it's always worth it to come up and listen/pick, I just have to find the cash to do so! #I am sure you will send out announcements via your mailing list when that event happens. #Maybe, just maybe, I can pull it off!

Todd

----------


## Capt. E

I'm headed to San Antonio and the Texas Folklife Festival. Plan on getting to Fayetteville next month.

----------


## Mark Seale

We'll likely be headed up to Crockett for the World Championship of fiddling. But, I hope to be there in July.

----------


## GRW3

My buddy Ron and I went yesterday (6/14). We had a good time. I drove from San Antonio and met up with Ron in Zuehl (just outside of Marion, home of the Great Waldo Pepper). We stopped off at Old Kingsbury Aerodrome to visit some friends and check out the WWI planes being built. 

Rather than get back on I-10, knowing we had plenty of time we took US 90 to go tourist. This was great. There was no traffic and for the most part it's 65. We stopped in Waelder for a soda and just strolled across the highway. It's pretty country and it winds back and forth over I-10 every time we crossed and saw all that traffic we were glad we were on 90. One thing I noted was the movie theater hotel in downtown Schulenburg. When I was preparing to go to the big event (belatedly) I found it on the internet. It's supposed to be haunted.

We drove up 77 to La Grange of "they got a lotta nice girls out there" fame. Not finding the 71 bypass we took 71 business out of town. I hadn't been on 71 since I lived in Houston in the '70s so it was way different. We took 955 up to Fayetteville and there we were. I noted as we came in that the road was 159. I had seen a 159 cutoff on the way out of La Grange. I checked MapQuest and they are one and the same and starting from the 77/71(Business) intersection it would be shorter (of the six of one, half dozen of the other variety).

We pulled into square and found a gaggle of guitarists in the gazebo (say that fast three times). Being hungry we asked for a recommendation and went over Orshack's for a burger. Good stuff, btw, I recommend their onion rings. Drifting back across the square we pulled out our mandolins and joined the fray. 

Now for anybody who was there please excuse me for not calling your name. I have the wooorst time with names. I'm very good with technology and the detail that goes with it but names, it takes a while. I do know there was Collings D-2HA Brazilian and D-18, D-18GE, D-28 and HD-28 Martins. (See what I mean?)

So Ron and I just sat down and enjoyed the ambience. Everybody was HOT but being it was about 10 degrees cooler from San Antonio so it was tolerable. This was about 1:30 the shaded gazebo and the breeze kept it OK for the afternoon. We lazed through a bunch of tunes. We were later joined by a Taylor GSMC. 

We were about to wrap it up when Ben Buchanan from Austin showed up. He played a song and I finally recognized him. I know him from seeing him a bunch of times in Harwood, Luling and Austin. He was accompanied by an banjo player #and a lady with this neat silicone rubber stringed portable electric bass. This launched us into a pretty good session of tunes including a set of Merle Haggard covers that were more bluegrassy than his bluegrass album. 

Although the talk was the jam would get better later, Ron's on his last month of driving the big trucks before retiring so we needed to get back West. We packed up in lengthening shadows and bid fond adieu to Fayetteville. We'll be back, though probably a little later in the day.

We wandered back to Schulenburg and got on I-10. Good day, good trip. I fell asleep watching the TV about 30 minutes after I got home.

----------


## GRW3

Got an e-mail in from the Pickin Park.

For the summer, the official start time will be 6:00pm.

Next session July 12th.

----------


## Mark Seale

Anyone headed out to Fayetteville later today?

----------


## HddnKat

How'd the jam go in Fayetville last weekend? I'm leaning toward getting a carful of pickers from my area and checking it out in August.

----------

